# 1000 posts



## Larry (Jan 9, 2007)

I just completed a post and noticed it was # 208 on this board and remembered that I had 792 posts on the old board so I finally made it after all these years to a total of 1000 posts.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations, Larry!

You actually had 793 posts back then, so you're now at 1,001.

Now on to your next 1,000!


----------

